# Nano vapor- side effects headachs?



## skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

So i try nano vapor for the first time on monday and im doing dumbbell bench, while struggling to get the last rep up i may have held my breath but when my spotter helped me to the top and i dropped the bells i got an instant severe head ach..3 advils to help it..i couldent finish the work out..i took tuesday off and today i went back taking the nano vapor once again..i begin my work out and twords the last sets of incline db bench the headach begins to return so i stopped short and went home...now i dont know what to blaim the nano vapor or mondays poor technique that may have fucked up something in my head..either way im thinking of taking the rest of the week off.. if anyone has any imputs please feel free..


----------



## skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

wow this websight is dead now..


----------



## nni (Jul 30, 2008)

well obviously discontinue use for a bit. i immediately thought about blood pressure issue with the combination of stims and lifting, but it is an NO product which should drop blood pressure.

how do you respond to yohimbe? this could be the only thing i can think of.


----------



## skitzo (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont know what yohimbe is lol


----------



## zombul (Jul 31, 2008)

Yohimbe=the devil.
 Makes me jittery and feel horrible, in large doses.


----------



## nni (Jul 31, 2008)

skitzo said:


> I dont know what yohimbe is lol



it is a stimulant that many people react poorly to. it could be the culprit, or it could be something else.


----------



## go4kj (Aug 1, 2008)

Very common side effect of any nitric oxide containing product is headache.  It is a vasodilator, which means that it dilates blood vessels.  More blood rushes to your head, hence the headache.  I used to get them when I initially started using NO containing products, but I don't get the headaches anymore.


I loved the workouts I got with Nano vapor, but couldn't deal with the diarrhea, so I stopped taking it.

Try cutting back to one scoop, incase you are taking more than one and see what happens.  Your body may take some time to adapt.


----------



## nni (Aug 1, 2008)

go4kj said:


> Very common side effect of any nitric oxide containing product is headache.  It is a vasodilator, which means that it dilates blood vessels.  More blood rushes to your head, hence the headache.  I used to get them when I initially started using NO containing products, but I don't get the headaches anymore.
> 
> 
> I loved the workouts I got with Nano vapor, but couldn't deal with the diarrhea, so I stopped taking it.
> ...



never heard of that explanation, a drop in blood pressure causing a headache.


----------



## go4kj (Aug 1, 2008)

It's NOT a drop in blood pressure that causes the headache.  The blood vessels dilate and more blood flows through them.  It is the increased blood flow that causes the headaches.  It is the same principle by which Viagra works.  Blood vessels engorge & dilate  "down there" through the NO pathway(also the cGMP pathway) and cause the woody.  Indeed, headaches are a common side effect of Viagra also.


----------



## nni (Aug 2, 2008)

go4kj said:


> It's NOT a drop in blood pressure that causes the headache.  The blood vessels dilate and more blood flows through them.  It is the increased blood flow that causes the headaches.  It is the same principle by which Viagra works.  Blood vessels engorge & dilate  "down there" through the NO pathway(also the cGMP pathway) and cause the woody.  Indeed, headaches are a common side effect of Viagra also.



i fully understand the concept of vasodialation, but headaches are not a very common side effect of NO products.


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 3, 2008)

*nano vapor has that affect*

i ve heard of alot of guy's having that same reaction to vapor, it didn't affect me that way, between vapor and methyl efx they are my two favorites, but most of my training partners can't tolerate them becaus of the headaches, i hate it for you bro, cause even though it is muscletech, vapor is solid.


----------



## nni (Aug 3, 2008)

tried one scoop today, noticed no pump or stim, just an extremely slight headache. has to be an ingredient causing it.


----------



## go4kj (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is a link from this forum:  This topic has been discussed before 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=573903


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 4, 2008)

All I need is some caffeine and I'm good.  Ya'll be careful


----------



## nni (Aug 4, 2008)

go4kj said:


> Here is a link from this forum:  This topic has been discussed before
> 
> NO Information - Bodybuilding.com Forums



again i am fully aware, vasodialation means increased blood flow capacity, but it does not mean blood is rushing at a much faster rate, that has to do with your heart rate more than your veins. and 1 scoop with no vasodialation would not cause a headache, especially when i do not get headaches when taking more powerful NO products that product excellent pumps.

it is an ingredient doing it, most likely yohimbe.


----------



## nni (Aug 4, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> All I need is some caffeine and I'm good.  Ya'll be careful



caffeine does not cause a pump, just a stim effect.


----------



## go4kj (Aug 4, 2008)

NO can cause headaches.  It is well documented and studied.  Could other things be making it worse? absolutely.  However, the statement that NO cannot cause headaches is false.


Vasodilation is of the arteries and NOT veins.  The blood flow through the arteries actually depends on several factors including Cardiac output and total peripheral resisitance, in addition to the mean arterial pressure.  Most NO containing products contain stimulants which increase heart rate which increases cardiac output(Cardiac output= heart rate X stroke volume) and the NO causes vasodilation of the blood vessels(arteries) in the brain which causes the increased blood flow and hence the headache.  I agree, that you have to increase the heart rate to get the headache.  Any kind of exercise will do that and you don't need stimulants for that.  However, the stimulants will make it worse.  

Here is another link:

Nitric Oxide


----------



## nni (Aug 5, 2008)

go4kj said:


> NO can cause headaches.  It is well documented and studied.  Could other things be making it worse? absolutely.  However, the statement that NO cannot cause headaches is false.
> 
> 
> Vasodilation is of the arteries and NOT veins.  The blood flow through the arteries actually depends on several factors including Cardiac output and total peripheral resisitance, in addition to the mean arterial pressure.  Most NO containing products contain stimulants which increase heart rate which increases cardiac output(Cardiac output= heart rate X stroke volume) and the NO causes vasodilation of the blood vessels(arteries) in the brain which causes the increased blood flow and hence the headache.  I agree, that you have to increase the heart rate to get the headache.  Any kind of exercise will do that and you don't need stimulants for that.  However, the stimulants will make it worse.
> ...




headache pre workout from nitric oxide products? i highly doubt it, especially with the inclusion yohimbe. this is from personal experience.

also keep in mind that we arent talking about a pure NO product, we are talking about carbs, creatine, stims etc.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 5, 2008)

I got debilitating headaches from lifting while on caffeine and yohimbe/yohimbine products. I actually couldnt drive, or even see for a period because they were so bad.


----------



## tydye51392 (Oct 15, 2009)

skitzo said:


> So i try nano vapor for the first time on monday and im doing dumbbell bench, while struggling to get the last rep up i may have held my breath but when my spotter helped me to the top and i dropped the bells i got an instant severe head ach..3 advils to help it..i couldent finish the work out..i took tuesday off and today i went back taking the nano vapor once again..i begin my work out and twords the last sets of incline db bench the headach begins to return so i stopped short and went home...now i dont know what to blaim the nano vapor or mondays poor technique that may have fucked up something in my head..either way im thinking of taking the rest of the week off.. if anyone has any imputs please feel free..


I use Nano Vapor all the time. I gained 45lbs and my bench press went way up. The best advice I can give u is do what u feel is comfortable.


----------



## alekabee (Oct 19, 2009)

I used the vapor and got the same thing. Never able to finish workouts and on the way home would get car sick a puke. I've heard it's all the caffeine. Drink enough water a day and it went away immediatly. Aim for a gallon a day


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually I would aim for 2 gallons a day if you take creatine with that!


----------

